# ”Live” from the trot lines



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got bored with crappie fishing so put out two unbaited lines in the creek. Spent the last two hours catching about 40 little bream with a popping bug. Fixed to eat then bait em up before dark. I’ll update as the lines go down and again , well I’ll probably get sleepy and I won’t go back till daylight but stay tuned


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Can’t wait for pics


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Kevin!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Living the dream man !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

35 hooks. Two lines


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Better clean that freezer out and make some room.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Better check them early or them flatheads will be parboiled.

I'll bet catching the bait was fun.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Better check them early or them flatheads will be parboiled.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet catching the bait was fun.




Catching the bait was a blast!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here kitty kitty kitty kitty!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet that ac is feeling real good, and the pillow be calling you!...time to check the line!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The nine pm check yielded the biggest bass I’ve seen up here. Probably 6 or 7 pounds. Threw him on the deck and the hook came out and right back in he went. Scary out there. Two gators, a beaver that bout made me dirty my diaper and lotsa unidentified eyes watching me from the bank


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet them eyes belonged to wooly boogers ! Lol ! Hopefully you will have a whole line full of nad slappers in the morning !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hurry up will ya! I dont want to get in trouble checking for updates at church


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Must still be hauling em all in!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Disappointing. Only a couple brim left and only 3 blues


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Any signs of gators eating your catch before you got back?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

How deep you fishing


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Any signs of gators eating your catch before you got back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Naw. It’s a big snapping turtle. Once they find it they go down the line


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DMC said:


> How deep you fishing




Both lines were in 15’.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I really thought those live bream would get you some flatheads.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I really thought those live bream would get you some flatheads.




It never does. They like shad


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

I get flathead on them all the time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hired Hand said:


> I get flathead on them all the time.




I’m sure they love them but we have a huge population of shad and skipjack. I never seem to catch as much, even flatheads when I use brim


----------

